# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Leeroy Thornhill (Открытие сезона) @ Aquadance club

## Aquadance

23 июня 2012 года на территории   самого   большого  аквапарка  страны  - «Остров  сокровищ», состоится  открытие  одного из самых лучших open air  клубов  Украины - «Aquadance».

Новый мощный звук, разнообразие световых эффектов, новый креативный дизайн, яркое шоу и это только часть приготовленных на открытие сюрпризов. В эту ночь выступит всем известный английский электронщик – Лирой Торнхилл (Leeroy Thornhill).

Leeroy Thornhill в прошлом участник группы THE PRODIGY, возможно, самой великой группы за последние двадцать лет — вряд ли кто-либо отказался от такого представления. Он делает шоу и делает его мастерски, используя руки, ноги, глаза, язык, все свое тело.

Предпродажа билетов до 10 июня – 80 грн.

Leeroy Thornhill @ Villaggio Globale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XIN7cSNMR0&feature=related

The Prodigy DJ Set (Leeroy Thornhill) @ BrixiaExpo 18 SEPT 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ1D48gJn1I

LEEROY THORNHILL @ SPAZIO MADERNA MILANO 31.01.09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1IZ_m8Y2u0&feature=related

----------


## Aquadance

Друзья, преобрести билеты можно в кассах аквапарка, а также по следующим адресам:

Мелитополь

Магазин "Brend" (фото-салон "Королева") 
пр-т Богдана Хмельницкого, 26 
тел. 0963754233 

Магазин одежды "Кислород" (ТЦ Пассаж) 
тел. 0988104408 

Студия красоты "Rud'n'Co" 
ул. Гоголя 93/1 (микрорайон. здание боулинга "Тропик")
тел. 0972265832 

Запорожье

Магазин "Be ice" пр-т Ленина 151 
тел. +380612184191

----------

